# Lymphedema Treatment Act



## liz (di-va) (Feb 1, 2012)

If you weren't aware of it, there is a bill in Congress to nudge Medicare/private insurers to better cover--or cover at all--costs of lymphedema.

As many of us know, this is a chronically mis- and under-diagnosed and undertreated condition, with treatment tending to be expensive and sometimes hard to find. Most insurance companies will cover you once you are deathly sick with cellulitis in the hospital, but right now a lot them won't cover any preventative measures like garments or bandaging. Which is stupid, costs them tons of money, costs us tons of money, keeps people unhealthy, undiagnosed, and out of treatment.

So consider checking out the website for the Lymphedema Treatment Act. A PT told me that the hearing would be this spring--not sure exactly when from checking out the site, but worth contacting your reps!

Lymphedema Treatment Act


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent find. Providing proper lymphedema treatment, coverage, and whatever preventive care is available is a win-win proposition for all involved. 

Bills generally have the best chance of moving forward when the politicians involved know that it's an issue that's important to their constituents. Which means calling or writing them in support of a bill. The more reasonable, convincing opinions they have, the more likely they are to support a bill and help in moving it forward.

I see that the Lymphedema Treatment Act website has a page on how to contact your representative, including the (editable) wording of a message you can send. I encourage everyone who cares to do so.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, Liz for bringing this to our attention. I went to the website and posted to my FB page as well!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 2, 2012)

Coolio Ms. Bullseye, Conrad - I will be contacting my reps/senators too! A little common sense in this situation would go a long way...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2012)

Bumping this to note that tomorrow, March 6, is Lymphedema Awareness Day.

If you haven't already, please consider going to http://lymphedematreatmentact.org/ and registering your support with your representatives in Congress for the Lymphedema Treatment Act, which will require insurance companies and Medicare to cover the costs of treatment. 

Right now they do not necessarily do this. They will, however, probably cover you when you are dangerously ill and in the hospital with cellulitis from untreated lymphedema. Which is pretty stupid, from every possible angle at which you can squint at it, and the wrong thing to be doing, period. Encourage insurance companies to save thousands by spending a couple hundred on a compression garment.

Vive la Common Sense!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2012)

There are currently 62 co-sponsors of the bill (the sponsor is Rep. Larry Kissell from NC), which was referred to the Ways and Means Subcommittee on Health. My understanding is that it will be moving through committee fairly soon. So you know - chime in soon, if you feel like it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a friend hospitalized before xmas due to his lymphedema/cellulitis and they sent him home and his medi-cal wouldn't pay for a garmet to help him heal. He's in the hospital at least once a year with cellulitis. I signed the letter thingie.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 6, 2012)

Yay! Thanks. Every signature helps!

Thanks, Liz, for making this so easy to do!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 6, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I had a friend hospitalized before xmas due to his lymphedema/cellulitis and they sent him home and his medi-cal wouldn't pay for a garmet to help him heal. He's in the hospital at least once a year with cellulitis. I signed the letter thingie.



Ungh, that is awful. Just...awful. (And such bad medicine.) I'm sorry that happens to him.



BullseyeB said:


> Thanks, Liz, for making this so easy to do!


No, the website makes it easy! I kind of like not having to get a stamp.


----------

